
Is “Star Trek” Socialist? - saurabh
https://medium.com/armchair-economics/83f766828b33
======
michaelpinto
Black-and-white cultural ideas like "socialism vs. capitalism" may be curious
relics in a few centuries — think about the fact that even paper currency is a
pretty new thing (740 B.C. China) and you get a taste for how things can
change (or look at the rise of credit cards over the last 50 years).

~~~
tokenizer
Nicely said. My favourite insights into this system were in deep space nine,
where many people did work for a living, and earned latinum.

I for one, am very much for sharing/pooling of necessary resources, but even
in Star Trek, they didn't really explain the hows.

